# Good to know



## PPArt (Jun 3, 2014)

I accidentally got another contractors bid approval order. 
Replace 150' of stolen plumbing for $250. 
No wonder my bids haven't been getting approved.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

PPArt said:


> I accidentally got another contractors bid approval order.
> Replace 150' of stolen plumbing for $250.
> No wonder my bids haven't been getting approved.



That guy is not a contractor and he's definitely not a plumber.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Wow*

Just Wow.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

PPArt said:


> I accidentally got another contractors bid approval order.
> Replace 150' of stolen plumbing for $250.
> No wonder my bids haven't been getting approved.


 That's just totally disgusting. How a person could even call themselves a contractor submitting numbers like that is beyond me. I wouldn't replace 150 inches let alone feet for that price. What is he going to replace it with garden hose?


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

PPArt said:


> I accidentally got another contractors bid approval order.
> Replace 150' of stolen plumbing for $250.
> No wonder my bids haven't been getting approved.


What company? Please do tell.


----------



## American property pres (Apr 14, 2013)

They will just steal the plumbing from another property. Sad thing is that the vendor realizes this and doesn't care as long as it gets done on time!


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

You mean 2500 right?Lol omg I wouldn't start my truck


----------



## Mr. Sorry (Jan 22, 2015)

I just got a pre approval for 1700 minus 25% discount to do about 100'. That's about $1300 minus supplies about two days, leaving me with a $200 profit. I kindly put in another bid. They'll be getting more than me for nothing. Bs


----------



## PPArt (Jun 3, 2014)

I notified them that it was not my bid. The response was it's another contractors, can you complete?
Ha ha ha ha ha!!!!!!! NO give it to the dumb*ss that bid it, if they are still around.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

I just did a bid that someone bid it @$2,000 for 125' of pex both cold/hot in 1/2 & 50' of 3/4 & to cap baseboards.Good part is you dont need a license in that county for plumbing just Insurance.Bad part 1hr away and its in a crawlspace in most areas 2' high.I told them i wanted $3200 i was told "well that was someone elses bid" well get someone else to do the work.After a 3 days going back and forth we got it and it took 2 days to complete.The house should be demolished and these assholes are replacing stolen plumbing i don't understand it but hey it was a nice job right before Christmas.


----------



## oteroproperties (Aug 10, 2012)

Maybe it's not really another contractors bid. Maybe they're playing ya. Just a thought.


----------



## MKT (May 7, 2014)

UnitedFieldInspections said:


> I just did a bid that someone bid it @$2,000 for 125' of pex both cold/hot in 1/2 & 50' of 3/4 & to cap baseboards.Good part is you dont need a license in that county for plumbing just Insurance.Bad part 1hr away and its in a crawlspace in most areas 2' high.I told them i wanted $3200 i was told "well that was someone elses bid" well get someone else to do the work.After a 3 days going back and forth we got it and it took 2 days to complete.The house should be demolished and these assholes are replacing stolen plumbing i don't understand it but hey it was a nice job right before Christmas.



Just wanted to run some numbers here on cost for you

125' 1/2" PEX 2 rolls 1 blue - 100'@$22 1 Red - 100'@$22 - Total Cost $44
100' 3/4" PEX 100'@40 $40
Connections / hardware / Caps Generous -$200
Gas $50

Total Supply & gas cost - $334.00


Not sure how everyone does their labor - sounds like your company takes a lot of "Union" mandated breaks. 

With relative short lengths of those runs, the simplicity of pex, this job would take my company 1 Man 6-8 hours, or 2 Men 3-5 hours. I can see how it would be very hard to make a profit with the additional gas costs & additional labor costs of letting a job like this drag on.


My thoughts are $2000 is generous for a job like that (especially in a cost estimator driven industry), complaining until you get more and still referring to those paying you as (XXXholes) well that just seems classy right?


----------



## TLC Homes (Jan 1, 2015)

MKT said:


> Just wanted to run some numbers here on cost for you
> 
> 125' 1/2" PEX 2 rolls 1 blue - 100'@$22 1 Red - 100'@$22 - Total Cost $44
> 100' 3/4" PEX 100'@40 $40
> ...


Just playing around but I ran this job the best I could estimate with out seeing it....
Blue Book 1150.00
Xactware 1475.00
Budweiser smelling, pizza stained arm chair estimator,....5000.00.....LOL


----------



## TLC Homes (Jan 1, 2015)

Just for clarification....blue book is actually repair basse and they tend to always be low.

Take the xactware and add 10% profit and 10% overhead and you have a 1700 job.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

When i have to go into a crawlspace in 10 degree weather an hour away,And that crawl space in 1'-2' High you dam right my price goes up.We have set prices and when it comes to these disaster house i like to pick and choose whats best and profitable for my company.No Plumber in the NY Area will pex a house for less then 6k-8k.It depends on where you live.Some people don't mind making 150 a day others won't start the truck.The money in Oklahoma is much different the NYC:thumbsup:


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

MKT said:


> Just wanted to run some numbers here on cost for you
> 
> 125' 1/2" PEX 2 rolls 1 blue - 100'@$22 1 Red - 100'@$22 - Total Cost $44
> 100' 3/4" PEX 100'@40 $40
> ...


What about your Workers Comp?Tolls?Gas?Office?Insurance?Tool Usage?What do you pay your guys in WI?License?Profit? Like i said some people don't understand the complexity of the job.I forgot to mention we had to relocate all the garbage from the crawlspace to make it workable.When you are a licensed contractor who sees the **** that goes on in this industry and the fact you have to wait and beg to be paid and questioned by some lady who never has lifted a hammer in her life?You must be ok with $40.00 wintz...Get back to me when your checks get sent out later and later.This is NY We have licenses,Permits,inspectors,Regulations and everything cost money Pex here cost $30.00 a roll just to show you the price difference.In Wi you don't have half the hoops to jump thru that you do around here.You guys out west are ok with making beer money.:lol:

Some guys work from home some have offices.Everyone has different overhead.


----------



## MKT (May 7, 2014)

UnitedFieldInspections said:


> What about your Workers Comp?Tolls?Gas?Office?Insurance?Tool Usage?What do you pay your guys in WI?License?Profit? Like i said some people don't understand the complexity of the job.I forgot to mention we had to relocate all the garbage from the crawlspace to make it workable.When you are a licensed contractor who sees the **** that goes on in this industry and the fact you have to wait and beg to be paid and questioned by some lady who never has lifted a hammer in her life?You must be ok with $40.00 wintz...Get back to me when your checks get sent out later and later.This is NY We have licenses,Permits,inspectors,Regulations and everything cost money Pex here cost $30.00 a roll just to show you the price difference.In Wi you don't have half the hoops to jump thru that you do around here.You guys out west are ok with making beer money.:lol:
> 
> Some guys work from home some have offices.Everyone has different overhead.



In Wisconsin all money is beer money :thumbup:


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

MKT said:


> In Wisconsin all money is beer money :thumbup:


:thumbup::lol:don't forget the cheese lol.But in reality why shouldn't we charge what a plumber would get?3200 was cheap for the job i did my neighbor next to my office who is a plumber told me i should have gotten atleast 3k more. I was finr with what i got


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

UnitedFieldInspections said:


> I just did a bid that someone bid it @$2,000 for 125' of pex both cold/hot in 1/2 & 50' of 3/4 & to cap baseboards.Good part is you dont need a license in that county for plumbing just Insurance.Bad part 1hr away and its in a crawlspace in most areas 2' high.I told them i wanted $3200 i was told "well that was someone elses bid" well get someone else to do the work.After a 3 days going back and forth we got it and it took 2 days to complete.The house should be demolished and these assholes are replacing stolen plumbing i don't understand it but hey it was a nice job right before Christmas.


LOL! We winterized a house, cut 20 years of growth in the lawn and tarped a roof on a house that hadn't been lived in since the 80's. Guy bought it in 2008 just before the crash and was gonna demo and build. We got the property when it went REO. Myself and the broker tried to reason with the servicer but they wouldn't listen. Had to get a manlift to tarp and you couldn't safely walk on the roof. Ended up with a $4,800 bill by the time we where done. Property closed for cash 2 weeks later for $12,500 and was demoed the following week. You can't make this crap up!!! :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

UnitedFieldInspections said:


> :thumbup::lol:don't forget the cheese lol.But in reality why shouldn't we charge what a plumber would get?3200 was cheap for the job i did my neighbor next to my office who is a plumber told me i should have gotten atleast 3k more. I was finr with what i got




HOLY CRAP!!! New construction 3 bed 2 bath, Tie in from the meter, rough in, stack out, 2 frost free's on the exterior, including basic water heater, base model toilets and fixtures and 2 tubs runs about $7,000 here from any of the licensed outfits.:wacko:


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

UnitedFieldInspections said:


> When i have to go into a crawlspace in 10 degree weather an hour away,And that crawl space in 1'-2' High you dam right my price goes up.We have set prices and when it comes to these disaster house i like to pick and choose whats best and profitable for my company.No Plumber in the NY Area will pex a house for less then 6k-8k.It depends on where you live.Some people don't mind making 150 a day others won't start the truck.The money in Oklahoma is much different the NYC:thumbsup:


Sounds about right. 250 LF is coming up at $5000 at least


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> HOLY CRAP!!! New construction 3 bed 2 bath, Tie in from the meter, rough in, stack out, 2 frost free's on the exterior, including basic water heater, base model toilets and fixtures and 2 tubs runs about $7,000 here from any of the licensed outfits.:wacko:


That's gonna run ya about $9,500 here...and I thought we were cheap. Craziness out there in the wild west. People must be itching for work.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

P3+ said:


> That's gonna run ya about $9,500 here...and I thought we were cheap. Craziness out there in the wild west. People must be itching for work.



Your stoned......:whistling2:


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

Its the going price for a plumber to do the job in the NY,NJ AREA.


----------



## RServant (Jul 13, 2013)

cover2 said:


> What is he going to replace it with garden hose?


Wait...that's bad?? I guess I'll have to find some other use for the 300ft of it I find at every trashout. :sad:


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

P3+ said:


> That's gonna run ya about $9,500 here...and I thought we were cheap. Craziness out there in the wild west. People must be itching for work.


Plumbers are 75-85 an hour. We are not highly regulated so overhead is low..............


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

Any Guy around here to Remodel a bathroom is 5K Just for Labor.The materials are additional.We have nothing but red tape in NY Too much regulation and too much hassle.


----------

